# Η μεταβολή εννοιών των λέξεων ενδέχεται να δημιουργεί προβλήματα επικοινωνίας ή να εξυπηρετεί πολιτικές.



## skam (Jul 11, 2014)

Υποθέτω ότι όλοι μας έχει τύχει να χρησιμοποιούμε λέξεις αποδίδοντάς τους διαφορετική έννοια από συνομιλητές μας και να αντιμετωπίζουμε προβλήματα επικοινωνίας. Κάτι που γίνεται πιο έντονο όταν τα θέματα αφορούν απόψεις συναισθηματικά φορτισμένες, όπως πολιτική. 

Ας πάρουμε δύο παραδείγματα, σοσιαλισμός και ελεύθερη αγορά.
Ενώ η αρχική έννοια της λέξης σοσιαλισμός στην οικονομία συνεπάγεται την κοινωνική ιδιοκτησία των μέσων παραγωγής και την κατάργηση του κράτους, βλέπουμε ότι σήμερα πολλοί χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο με την έννοια του παρεμβατικού κράτους σε μικτές οικονομίες. Έτσι έχουμε και τον σοσιαλιστή Ομπάμα ή τον δικό μας, σοσιαλιστή Καραμανλή....
Αντίστοιχα το μοντέλο της ελεύθερης αγοράς εμπεριέχει την απολύτως αναγκαία προϋπόθεση πολλών παραγωγών του ιδίου αγαθού και πάρα πολλών καταναλωτών (το λένε και τα σχολικά μας βιβλία). Όμως αν κοιτάξουμε τις απόψεις των σημερινών φιλελεύθερων ή νεοφιλελεύθερων οικονομολόγων, θα δούμε ότι αδιαφορούν επιδεικτικά για αυτή την βασική προϋπόθεση δίνοντας μια τελείως διαφορετική έννοια στην ελεύθερη αγορά.
Βλέπουμε λοιπόν ότι οι λέξεις έχουν αποκτήσει ένα διαφορετικό περιεχόμενο. 

Τα πιο πάνω, αλλά και άλλες περιπτώσεις που οι έννοιες παραλλάσσονται δεν νομίζω ότι πρέπει να θεωρούνται σαν αλλοτρίωση της γλώσσας μας (όχι μόνο της Ελληνικής αλλά και γενικότερα της γλώσσας των ανθρώπων). Η μεταβολή των εννοιών των λέξεων είναι μια φυσιολογική και αναπόφευκτη διαδικασία στην εξέλιξη των γλωσσών. 
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ορισμένες λέξεις που μια ομάδα ομιλητών τις χρησιμοποιούν σαν μέρος της συλλογιστικής τους - ιδεολογίας, με μια ορισμένη έννοια, έχουν αποκτήσει μια άλλη ομάδα ομιλητών που τους αποδίδει ένα πολύ διαφορετικό νόημα. Έτσι καταλήγουν οι ομάδες που δεν έχουν "κυρίαρχη θέση" στη διαμόρφωση της γλώσσας (όπως μειωμένη πρόσβαση στα μμε), να αντιμετωπίζουν πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας και να περιθωριοποιούνται οι ιδέες τους μια και δεν είναι σε θέση να γίνουν κατανοητές.

Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις η διπλή σημασία που αποδίδεται στις λέξεις έχει γίνει ευρύτερα αποδεκτή μέσα στον λόγο μας. Έτσι, κάποιος που γνωρίζει τη διαφοροποίηση μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο με δύο σημασίες. Κάτι που όμως οδηγεί σε παρανοήσεις. Έτσι, η λέξη φυλή χρησιμοποιείται συχνά είτε με την έννοια του race είτε με την έννοια του tribe χωρίς να είναι ορατός ο διαχωρισμός. 

Πάντως οι αλλαγές στην χρήση των όρων ενδέχεται μερικές φορές να μην είναι και αθώες. Έτσι η αλλαγή στην έννοια της "ελεύθερης αγοράς", έρχεται να κουμπώσει με ορισμένες ιδεολογίες που προωθούν ένα ορισμένο μοντέλο δικής τους "ελεύθερης αγοράς" και κυριαρχούν στον πολιτικό λόγο.

Ίσως υπάρχει σχετικό νήμα, αλλά μια και δεν κατάφερα να το βρω, άνοιξα ένα νέο. Κάθε συγχώνευση λοιπόν καλόδεχτη.
Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει κείμενα που να πραγματεύονται το θέμα, θα χαρώ να με παραπέμψει.


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2014)

skam said:


> Έτσι έχουμε και τον σοσιαλιστή Ομπάμα ή τον δικό μας, σοσιαλιστή Καραμανλή...



Υποθέτω ότι εννοείς τον Καραμανλή του 1975-80 και τη «σοσιαλμανία» του.
http://kourdistoportocali.com/post/...os-parwdia-toy-andrea-dielysan-thn-biomhxania

Έχουμε την απόσταση ανάμεσα στη θεωρία και την πράξη: τις διάφορες σοσιαλιστικές θεωρίες, τον «υπαρκτό σοσιαλισμό» που κατέρρευσε και την αμηχανία των «σοσιαλιστικών» κομμάτων της Δύσης μπροστά στην παγκοσμιοποίηση.

Η «ελεύθερη» αγορά δεν ήταν ποτέ ελεύθερη: πάντα μέσα σε εισαγωγικά κυκλοφορούσε.

Γενικότερα, στο χώρο της πολιτικής έχουμε πολλά ζητήματα με το περιεχόμενο των λέξεων, με τον περίεργο τρόπο που φορτίζονται κατά καιρούς (βλέπε «μνημόνιο»), με το τεράστιο κίνημα της πολιτικής ορθότητας, με την αρκετά διαφορετική σημασία που μπορεί να έχουν όροι σε διαφορετικούς πληθυσμούς (π.χ. ο liberal στους Βρετανούς και τους Αμερικανούς). Πού ν' αρχίσεις και πού να τελειώσεις. Οπότε, όταν γράφεις κάτι και δεν θέλεις να σε παρεξηγούν, κάνε και σωστό υπομνηματισμό.


----------



## Earion (Jul 11, 2014)

skam said:


> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ορισμένες λέξεις που μια ομάδα ομιλητών τις χρησιμοποιούν σαν μέρος της συλλογιστικής τους —ιδεολογίας—, με μια ορισμένη έννοια, έχουν αποκτήσει μια άλλη ομάδα ομιλητών που τους αποδίδει ένα πολύ διαφορετικό νόημα. Έτσι καταλήγουν οι ομάδες που δεν έχουν «κυρίαρχη θέση» στη διαμόρφωση της γλώσσας (όπως μειωμένη πρόσβαση στα μμε), να αντιμετωπίζουν πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας και να περιθωριοποιούνται οι ιδέες τους μια και δεν είναι σε θέση να γίνουν κατανοητές.



Μάλλον ήπια τη βρίσκω τη διατύπωσή σου. Εγώ θα το έλεγα πιο σκληρά: ο αγώνας για την εξουσία, η πάλη των συμφερόντων, ατομικών και ομαδικών, γίνεται μέσα και από τη γλώσσα. Είναι αυδώπητη, δεν γνωρίζει όρια, και όποιος κυριαρχήσει στο λόγο διαμορφώνει το πλαίσιο της πραγματικότητας. Δεν είναι κάτι νέο αυτό, δεν έχει να κάνει με την εμφάνιση του σημερινού κοινωνικο-οικονομικού συστήματος. Ο πρώτος που περιγράφει το φαινόμενο είναι ο Θουκυδίδης.

Να μην πιάσουμε τα γνωστά φιλοσοφικά περί του τι σου προσφέρει η δύναμη να ονοματίζεις τα πράγματα (και μην πάμε μακριά: στα βόρεια σύνορά μας υπάρχει μια χώρα που δεν μπορούμε να την ονοματίσουμε), ή το από τους πολλούς μηρυκαζόμενο «τα όρια της γλώσσας μου είναι τα όρια του κόσμου μου» και τα λοιπά...

Ετούτο το βιβλιαράκι το βρήκα χαριτωμένο.

Και τελειώνω με κάτι που βρήσκα στο διαδίκτυο:
*This Babylonian Confusion
*
This Babylonian confusion of words
Results from their being the language
Of men who are going down.
That we no longer understand them
Results from the fact that it is no longer
Of any use to understand them.

*Αυτή η βαβυλωνιακή σύγχυση των λέξεων*

​Αυτή η βαβυλωνιακή σύγχυση των λέξεων
προέρχεται απ’ το ότι είναι η γλώσσα
αυτών που την παρακμάζουν.
Το ότι άλλο πια δεν μπορούμε να την καταλάβουμε
προέρχεται απ’ το ότι
σε τίποτα πια δε χρησιμεύει να την καταλάβουμε.​ 
Μπ. Μπρεχτ, _Αυτή η βαβυλωνιακή σύγχυση των λέξεων_​


----------

